# זאת / זו



## airelibre

I feel like I have seen these two words equally to mean this, that, it in femenine words. Is there a difference between the usage of the two?

Many thanks


----------



## origumi

זו and זאת have the same meaning, but be careful:

* זאת (zot) can be definite or not: ארץ זאת and הארץ הזאת are good
* זו (zo) is usually indefinite. ארץ זו is good, הארץ הזו is less good (also technically speaking is correct)
* זותי or זאתי (zoti) also exists, incorrect but common
* זו (zu) is a different word, synonym of ש / אשר

אלה and אלו, the plural forms, are both masculine and feminine. They have the same meaning.

A short explanation by the Academia (Hebrew): http://hebrew-academy.huji.ac.il/sheelot_teshuvot/MivharTeshuvot/Pages/25031016.aspx


----------



## airelibre

בסדר, תודה רבה


----------



## TalomedIvrit

*>>> NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator <<<*​
Zo and zot are both translated as the female version of "this".  How do they differ in usage?


----------



## origumi

Identical meaning, different language periods. Maybe in modern Hebrew זו is considered as just a little more high register.

http://www.safa-ivrit.org/form/zovezot.php


----------



## sawyeric1

Morfix says זוּ is used like the other two for this / that. So how does it differ in register / usage?


----------



## aavichai

people use the word זוּ=Zoo - as feminine "this"
but in a mistake

look again what Origami said at the beginning

for feminine "this"
only use
Zo, Zot
and also זוהי - Zohi = זו+היא


----------



## HebrewDane

*>>> NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator <<<*​
Shalom. First time posting. I'm studying Hebrew on my own using various online resources.
I understand how to say the word "this" but I am confused as well.
זֶה  is the masculine form
זאת is the feminine form

However sometimes in lessons I've seen the feminine form זו that is either pronounced like zoh, or even zoo.
Can someone explain the differences?

Thanks


----------



## Abaye

_Zo_ זוֹ and z_ot_ זאת are identical by meaning.
_Zoo_ זוּ is disputed, in different times and places it was used / not used for "this". It's usually recommended to prefer _zo_ instead of _zoo_.


----------



## HebrewDane

Abaye said:


> _Zo_ זוֹ and z_ot_ זאת are identical by meaning.
> _Zoo_ זוּ is disputed, in different times and places it was used / not used for "this". It's usually recommended to prefer _zo_ instead of _zoo_.


Thanks much. Sometimes I have questions but nobody to ask for answers. I just found this forum. It will be a handy tool.


----------



## slus

My old school grammar teacher used to say "zoo is only for animals".


----------



## Abaye

The problem with _zoo_ (and its alternative form _ze_, which is not the same זה as in the top of thread although sounds identical) is its earlier meaning, ש or אשר. Attested in the bible, for example: 





> עַם *זוּ* יָצַרְתִּי לִי, תְּהִלָּתִי יְסַפֵּרוּ


 and also in Phoenician, for example the Ahiram Inscription that starts with: 





> ארנ *זֶ*פּעל [א]תבעל בנ אחרמ


 meaning ארון *ש*עשה אתבעל בן אחירם.


----------



## Drink

The Phoenician example is disputed. I don't think we can say for sure whether it meant זה or ש.


----------

